# Tomcat-Server mit JSF auf Eclipse einrichten



## JSFFUnktionnnen (10. Sep 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mir ein Tomcat server mit JSF einrichten. Von anfang an bis zum schluss mit ECLIPSE! Also nicht netbeans und glassfish oder so nein es muss ECLIPSE sein.

Ich hab mir das neuste Eclipse runter geladen, dann den Tomcat 7.0 und JRE und JDK installiert. 

Kann mir eventuell jemand eine Schritt für Schritt anleitung machen mit Eclipse bis zum ausführenden Hello World programm. 
Bin Azubi und soll mich als einziger in JSF einarbeiten, die anderen können mir nicht helfen.

Hab mir schon ein Buch geholt aber das hilft alles nicht. Ich kann weil nichtmal anfangen zu Programmieren

Verzweifel langsam


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (10. Sep 2010)

Dann hoffentlich auch die JEE-Edition von Eclipse.

Das WTP sollte dabei sein.


----------



## kidsos (10. Sep 2010)

Ist eigentlich relativ einfach, wenn man's weiß 

Bei Eclipse gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du die Version für Java EE Developers installiert hast.

Los gehts:
1. In Eclipse direkt ein neues "Dynamic Web Project" erstellen. Dort dann gleich auch die Target Runtime für den Tomcat konfigurieren (weiter zu 2.)

2. "New Runtime" öffnen und dort deine Tomcat-Version auswählen. Im nächsten Fenster musst du dann das Verzeichnis deiner Tomcat-Installation angeben. Damit Tomcat aus Eclipse einwandfrei startet, musst du über "Installed JREs..." dein JDK-Pfad angeben (also "Add" -> "Standard VM" -> Pfad angeben über "Directory", z.B. "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_20"). Wenn du damit fertig bist, nicht vergessen den Haken bei "Installed JREs" auf dein JDK zu setzen. Anschließend alle Fenster beenden, bis du zum Fenster "New Dynamic Web Project" zurückgekehrt bist. Tomcat ist soweit jetzt konfiguriert. Weiter gehts mit JSF.

3. Über "Modify" kannst du angeben, dass du mit JSF arbeiten möchtest. Also Haken drauf und OK.

4. Jetzt 3-mal auf "Next" klicken bis du zum Fenster kommst, wo die JSF-Bibliothek eingebunden wird. Über das Symbol "Download Library" die Oracle-Implementierung von JSF herunterladen und anschließend einbinden.

6. Und nicht zu vergessen: Über "Window" -> "Preferences" -> "Web" -> "HTML Files" das Suffix von HTML auf XHTML umstellen-

7. Den Rest, wie du dann Seiten mit JSF erstellst, findest du in jedem JSF-Tutorial (z.B. hier).

Hoffe, dass du mit dieser Anleitung klar kommst!


----------



## alexanfaenger (13. Sep 2010)

also wenn ich das so weit eingerichtet habe und den Tomcat starten will kommt das?


```
13.09.2010 10:41:09 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init
INFO: The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: H:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_12\bin;.;H:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;H:\WINDOWS\system32;H:\WINDOWS;H:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_12/bin/../jre/bin/client;H:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_12/bin/../jre/bin;H:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_12/bin/../jre/lib/i386;H:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_12\bin;H:\WINDOWS\system32;H:\WINDOWS;H:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;H:\Programme\Intel\DMIX;C:\PROGRAMME\NORMAN\npm\bin;C:\Programme\svn\bin;H:\Programme\TortoiseSVN\bin;C:\Programme\Maven\apache-maven-2.1.0\bin;H:\data\downloads\ant18\bin;C:\MinGW\bin;C:\Qt\4.4.1\bin;C:\Qt\4.4.1\plugins
13.09.2010 10:41:09 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
13.09.2010 10:41:09 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 670 ms
13.09.2010 10:41:09 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
13.09.2010 10:41:09 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/6.0.26
13.09.2010 10:41:09 org.apache.catalina.startup.TldConfig lifecycleEvent
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error processing TLD files for context path 
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: URI has an authority component
	at java.io.File.<init>(File.java:368)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.TldConfig.getJarPaths(TldConfig.java:582)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.TldConfig.execute(TldConfig.java:258)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.TldConfig.lifecycleEvent(TldConfig.java:634)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4377)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:785)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:443)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:519)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:710)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:581)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:289)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:414)
13.09.2010 10:41:09 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
13.09.2010 10:41:10 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
13.09.2010 10:41:10 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/62  config=null
13.09.2010 10:41:10 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 544 ms
```

muss ich dort was bedenken?

Steht der Server jetzt? 
Oder muss ich noch irgendwie noch etwas einrichte. Also dort steht ja start up und wenn ich dann im browser Domain ist reserviert angebe dann sagt er mir nur : 

HTTP Status 404 - /

type Status report

message /

description The requested resource (/) is not available.
Apache Tomcat/6.0.26


Grüße Alex 

ps: tut mir leid für die doofen fragen!


----------



## akjsfanfaenger (13. Sep 2010)

also jetzt bin ich soweit das wenn ich Domain ist reserviert eingebe, die startseite vom Apache sehe. 

aber ist dieser Fehler schlimm bei Eclipse?


```
13.09.2010 14:15:59 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init
INFO: The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: H:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_12\bin;.;H:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;H:\WINDOWS\system32;H:\WINDOWS;H:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_12/bin/../jre/bin/client;H:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_12/bin/../jre/bin;H:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0_12/bin/../jre/lib/i386;H:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_12\bin;H:\WINDOWS\system32;H:\WINDOWS;H:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;H:\Programme\Intel\DMIX;C:\PROGRAMME\NORMAN\npm\bin;C:\Programme\svn\bin;H:\Programme\TortoiseSVN\bin;C:\Programme\Maven\apache-maven-2.1.0\bin;H:\data\downloads\ant18\bin;C:\MinGW\bin;C:\Qt\4.4.1\bin;C:\Qt\4.4.1\plugins
13.09.2010 14:15:59 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.SetPropertiesRule begin
WARNUNG: [SetPropertiesRule]{Server/Service/Engine/Host/Context} Setting property 'source' to 'org.eclipse.jst.jee.server:webtest' did not find a matching property.
13.09.2010 14:15:59 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
13.09.2010 14:15:59 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 242 ms
13.09.2010 14:15:59 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
13.09.2010 14:15:59 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/6.0.29
13.09.2010 14:15:59 org.apache.catalina.startup.TldConfig lifecycleEvent
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error processing TLD files for context path 
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: URI has an authority component
	at java.io.File.<init>(File.java:368)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.TldConfig.getJarPaths(TldConfig.java:582)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.TldConfig.execute(TldConfig.java:258)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.TldConfig.lifecycleEvent(TldConfig.java:634)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4540)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:785)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:445)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:519)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:710)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:581)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:289)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:414)
13.09.2010 14:15:59 org.apache.catalina.startup.TldConfig lifecycleEvent
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error processing TLD files for context path /webtest
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: URI has an authority component
	at java.io.File.<init>(File.java:368)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.TldConfig.getJarPaths(TldConfig.java:582)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.TldConfig.execute(TldConfig.java:258)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.TldConfig.lifecycleEvent(TldConfig.java:634)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4540)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:785)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:445)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:519)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:710)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:581)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:289)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:414)
13.09.2010 14:15:59 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext listenerStart
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error configuring application listener of class com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1645)
	at org.apache.catalina.loader.WebappClassLoader.loadClass(WebappClassLoader.java:1491)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.listenerStart(StandardContext.java:4078)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4630)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost.start(StandardHost.java:785)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.start(ContainerBase.java:1045)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine.start(StandardEngine.java:445)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService.start(StandardService.java:519)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:710)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:581)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:289)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:414)
13.09.2010 14:15:59 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext listenerStart
SCHWERWIEGEND: Skipped installing application listeners due to previous error(s)
13.09.2010 14:15:59 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Error listenerStart
13.09.2010 14:15:59 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext start
SCHWERWIEGEND: Context [/webtest] startup failed due to previous errors
```


----------



## akjsfanfaenger (13. Sep 2010)

ok der Tomcat läuft. Also aber nur wenn ich die index.html datei immer änder aufm Tomcatserver in dem Ordner Root. Per Eclipse funktioniert das irgendwie nicht. I don´t know warum.


----------



## akjsfanfaenger (14. Sep 2010)

alles hinbekommen. Danke schön! ^^


----------



## geek@work (3. Feb 2011)

Ich finde es noch wichtig anzumerken, dass man in allen IDEs nur die Quelldateien auschecken sollte. Viele Entwickler beachten das nicht und wundern sich dann, dass "nichts läuft" oder Fehler auftreten. Daher stehen auch immernoch ein paar wenige mit Subversion auf Kriegsfuß.

Ich habe dazu ein Tutorial gefunden, wo das Problem erklärt wird die Lösung beschrieben wird:
SVN Checkout in NetBeans | Geekroom


----------

